# My son's first bear



## hoochman2 (Nov 23, 2014)

He is one proud boy! 111 lbs field dressed. Chattahoochee wma.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck (Nov 23, 2014)

CONGRATS!

Smile is worth it all.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow that is awesome congradulations to you and the young man!


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 24, 2014)

Congratulations.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Nov 25, 2014)

very nice


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 25, 2014)

Congrats to your son and you! How's the hunt going so far haven't heard. Hope to go on the next one.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 25, 2014)

Congrats to the young man.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 27, 2014)

Absolutely AWESOME! Congrats to your son, and congrats to you. I know you're a proud dad!


----------



## Jason C (Nov 28, 2014)

Awesome Congrats! I been trying to get one for years up there, shot one with bow but couldn't find it. Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 3, 2014)

Congrats on your son's bear success.


----------



## saw tooth (Dec 21, 2014)

congrats


----------

